# Sounds in the sky? anyone hear this $#@?



## johndillinger1911 (Jan 23, 2012)

Don't know where to post this but all my friends on this website need to check this shit out, tell me what you think of it. because me= scared as rape[video=youtube;5YxDwHxz5xU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YxDwHxz5xU[/video]

And its not even just this video, theres tons of them that just started happening recently!
any one have any comments on this? some people are saying its the sound of the alien teleporters as they're moving their bases closer to earth for 2012. Bizarre


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Jan 23, 2012)

At first I was thinking jets, something breaking the sound barrier, but this is just bizzare....


----------



## johndillinger1911 (Jan 23, 2012)

smokey mcsmokester said:


> At first I was thinking jets, something breaking the sound barrier, but this is just bizzare....



yeah dude look at the other videos, even on crappy cell phones its the same sound, you can't fake that


----------



## boneheadbob (Jan 23, 2012)

Sounds like a rock monster moaning and groaning

Speaking of rock monsters, that sound reminds me of my ex.


----------



## johndillinger1911 (Jan 23, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> Sounds like a rock monster moaning and groaning
> 
> Speaking of rock monsters, that sound reminds me of my ex.


your ex sounds horrifying.


----------



## Bonzo (Jan 24, 2012)

whoa that shit's crazy, it's like some monlithic beast screaming in the earth.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 26, 2012)

reminds me of that alien tom cruise movie that lasted in the theaters for what...a week?


----------



## scroglodyte (Jan 26, 2012)

the Devil's work, i tell ya!


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 26, 2012)

This is me not bothered 

And my way of thinking has always been that animals know about nature and all that lot a lot better than us, and the birds all seem happy, so fuck it


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 26, 2012)

yeah i think we're all about to get hammered


----------



## malignant (Jan 26, 2012)

hey have been heard all over the world. its really creepy, and some of the conspiracy nuts are going ape shit. the hollow earth people think its the reptilians, the Tibetians said the sound is coming from within the earth, some scientists think its the sound of the earths plates shifting rapidly as we move into alignment with the 13th constellation, some people think its the annunaki landing in their cloaked ships, some think its project harp or project blue light, there have to be more popular ones i just cant remember. the sounds freak me the fuck out, i recommend to everyone to get a mechanical wheatgrass juicer, 50lb bag of wheatgrass seeds, and an assault rifle. you can survive on wheatgrass juice alone, 4 oz 2x a day is all you need. I have no idea what the sounds are, but all the nut jobs are freaking out. i think that is enough to raise concern, like when all the birds suddenly leave the forest. who knows i could sound like a nut to all of you.


----------



## Dank Raptor (Jan 26, 2012)

Its a T-REX!


----------



## MRGreenThum (Jan 26, 2012)

Man that stuff is crazy I thought fuck that then I searched on youtube and the videos are everywhere, I wonder why im just now hearing of this!


----------



## Theowl (Jan 27, 2012)

Crazy shit man, I start hearing that around here, ima start shooting into the sky and see what happens. 
On the weirdness note, has anyone ever seen the flickers in the sky like a mirror flash? One caught my eye a few weeks ago, and as I took a better look, was nothing to be seen--like a panel in the sky opening up, then shutting real quick.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 30, 2012)

My first guess is HOAX. 
They have some kind of machine that you either turn on, or crank, and it makes that noise. And they stand about 100yrds from the guy doing it, nad act like they are freaking out...

I like Dank Raptors guess...But probably not...
Maybe whales though 

But it might be alien something...
Or some kind of weird new animal...

They don't need telephones when they can communicate like that...


----------



## johndillinger1911 (Jan 31, 2012)

dannyboy602 said:


> reminds me of that alien tom cruise movie that lasted in the theaters for what...a week?


yeah thats what everyones saying


----------



## johndillinger1911 (Jan 31, 2012)

and yeah i think i believe the alien theory haha and how can that be a hoax? theres videos on youtube filmed in like random countries on like 1 megapixel cell phones and u can hear the same sound just through a shitty microphone... i second that wheat grass and assault rifle advice.. all my money right now is going to go toward weapons ammo and food and maybe a huge diesel powered army truck or something hahah to get from A to B


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 31, 2012)

johndillinger1911 said:


> and yeah i think i believe the alien theory haha and how can that be a hoax? theres videos on youtube filmed in like random countries on like 1 megapixel cell phones and u can hear the same sound just through a shitty microphone... i second that wheat grass and assault rifle advice.. all my money right now is going to go toward weapons ammo and food and maybe a huge diesel powered army truck or something hahah to get from A to B


How could it be a hoax?

Really?

There probably hundreds of thousands of people in this country with garage bands, and $0 to their name that own the equipment to blast sounds of that quality, and that exact tone and everything, at a VERY high volume.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 31, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> They have some kind of machine that you either turn on, or crank, and it makes that noise. And they stand about 100yrds from the guy doing it, nad act like they are freaking out...


Then add ^this^ to the formula...
And you got a good hoax video


----------



## Theowl (Jan 31, 2012)

I was in the hospital the other day, and while I was in the depths of the building waiting, I heard this noise. I don't know what machine they were running in there at the time, but everytime they turned it on it made these noises. Just nowhere near as loud. Now, it seems to me that if they have small machines that make this noise, why wouldn't the gov.t have a large one? The HAARP station could do this I think, but all over the world?! I dunno. Maybe a surface sonar/radar system being implemented?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey Theowl! I saw you so I popped in....cool thread. I'm open to everything, there's been a knowledge lost a long long ago that when returns will blow everyones minds. Listened to some of the vids, the one with the two dudes in Colorado were gunshots though.

How's it going Tip Top, long time brother


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 31, 2012)

Howdy HC, i'm good i guess, just lurking around here there and eveywhere staying quiet for the most part. common sense would say keep track of just a couple of thread, but my mind sais you can't keep track of em all so keep track of none  I'm quite quite useless. BSB/Casey is about ready, i can harvest it any day from now really, not the bigget yielder this plant/pheno, but damn what a smell!  Don't think it's the 1lb plant i'd have liked but it should be enough 

Here's a thought for you people. Would you like me to mention another crazy phenomena found all over the internet and youtube from many places around the world....crop circles..guess what, they ent real  jut a couple of dudes with a piece of wood and some rope.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 31, 2012)

Some of them are made by peeps with rope and boards ; !)


----------



## johndillinger1911 (Jan 31, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> How could it be a hoax?
> 
> Really?
> 
> There probably hundreds of thousands of people in this country with garage bands, and $0 to their name that own the equipment to blast sounds of that quality, and that exact tone and everything, at a VERY high volume.


and a clan of worldwide garage bands that are creating a new era of music where they try to imitate the sounds of extra terrestrial teleportation devices?
haha I'm just kidding, but isn't it more fun to believe in the ladder?


----------



## johndillinger1911 (Jan 31, 2012)

or "latter" not sure on the spelling hahah


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Jan 31, 2012)

It's just a synthesizer on a music program........really I looke it up.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 31, 2012)

johndillinger1911 said:


> and a clan of worldwide garage bands that are creating a new era of music where they try to imitate the sounds of extra terrestrial teleportation devices?
> haha I'm just kidding, but isn't it more fun to believe in the ladder?


Yeah.
Hoax was just my first guess


----------



## Bonzo (Feb 1, 2012)

yeah sadly the canadian video was apparently a hoax, that and the kiev one have exactly the same soundtrack, with the same birds singing.

that's not to say there isn't any real ones, of which i've seen quite a few, but they are not as dramatic as the original one posted. Some of the more genuine ones are more like a low hum.

source: http://strangesoundsinthesky.com/


----------

